# Devils Lake



## beaner (Jan 10, 2006)

wondering where to find some eyes or pike on devils lake


----------



## undrugger (Oct 7, 2005)

You can get some good pike fishing in the north end of Six Mile Bay. Sunday we caught 10 of 'em in 2 1/2 to 7 feet of water on tip-ups with smelt in about an hour-and-a-half.


----------

